# A Resort Map for every timeshare resort in the system.



## skimble (Jun 7, 2011)

Whether you're an owner or an exchanger, having a map of the resort prior to your visit can be a valuable tool. 
There are tons of reasons why a resort map would/could be a fantastic TUGGER Tool: 
1.  You could request or ward off a potentially uncomfortable unit location prior to checking in.  
2.  You could request a specific unit based on your desired proximity to the tennis courts, or the laundry or whatever.  
3.  You might just get even more excited about your trip once you look at the map and see the view you're going to have.  
4.  Ever look at a resort map and discover some 2 bedroom units are layed out a little differently?  I've seen some with 2 stories v. 1 story; a curtain door and a closet size bedroom v. a full size room with a balcony; a small kitchenette v. full size; or even a king v. queen in the master.  

I propose we work together to accumulate resort maps for *EVERY resort* in the system to *add to our Resort Reviews database*.  Some resorts already have them posted; most do not.   This would add more value to a TUG membership and the TUG reviews.  
What do you think?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 7, 2011)

*I agree most definitely.  Whenever I find a resort map in the reviews I am thrilled*



skimble said:


> Whether you're an owner or an exchanger, having a map of the resort prior to your visit can be a valuable tool.
> There are tons of reasons why a resort map would/could be a fantastic TUGGER Tool:
> 1.  You could request or ward off a potentially uncomfortable unit location prior to checking in.
> 2.  You could request a specific unit based on your desired proximity to the tennis courts, or the laundry or whatever.
> ...



This would be most beneficial.  Another thing that I wish was a part of the reviews, is a unit #.  When I exchange into a place or am considering a resort, and reading the reviews; I have always wished that a unit number would be included.  That may just be me, but I'm always happy when a reviewer includes the unit number in their review.  Some do, most do not.  The reviews section is a valuable resource.  I wish more TUGGERS would provide reviews of their trips.  There have been several times a Member will talk about their trip in a post and I will either ask if they have posted a review or look to see if they did, and no review.

Brian already provides an incentive for adding a review (extended membership), and something else he's working on will also extend your membership.  Maybe a little incentive for resort maps to add to the reviews section?


----------



## skimble (Jun 7, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> This would be most beneficial.  Another thing that I wish was a part of the reviews, is a unit #.  When I exchange into a place or am considering a resort, and reading the reviews; I have always wished that a unit number would be included.  That may just be me, but I'm always happy when a reviewer includes the unit number in their review.  Some do, most do not.  The reviews section is a valuable resource.  I wish more TUGGERS would provide reviews of their trips.  There have been several times a Member will talk about their trip in a post and I will either ask if they have posted a review or look to see if they did, and no review.
> 
> Brian already provides an incentive for adding a review (extended membership), and something else he's working on will also extend your membership.  Maybe a little incentive for resort maps to add to the reviews section?



The thing is... TUG is *OUR* forum for communication.  It's our zone for sharing information and collaborating.  It belongs to all who contribute, because without the contributions of members, we have nothing.  
Brian shouldn't have to add incentives to create a review (although I appreciate the membership extension.)  
A LOT of reviews use unit numbers.  It WOULD be nice to have a map to reference.  In fact, I see people referring to specific units or bragging about the unit they got at certain resorts (even resorts I own at.)  It would be nice to have the on-line resource to reference.  
I'm willing to contribute... I can get a map for every resort I own at.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Agreed, Brian shouldn't have to add incentives and that was not the point of my post*



skimble said:


> The thing is... TUG is *OUR* forum for communication.  It's our zone for sharing information and collaborating.  It belongs to all who contribute, because without the contributions of members, we have nothing.
> Brian shouldn't have to add incentives to create a review (although I appreciate the membership extension.)
> A LOT of reviews use unit numbers.  It WOULD be nice to have a map to reference.  In fact, I see people referring to specific units or bragging about the unit they got at certain resorts (even resorts I own at.)  It would be nice to have the on-line resource to reference.
> I'm willing to contribute... I can get a map for every resort I own at.



Like you, I was making a suggestion that I feel would be helpful also in the reviews section, units numbers.  I've read many, many, many reviews over the years and many times looking for unit numbers in the review and there are many that don't indicate the unit number and it is not on the list of things to address in the reviews.

The reviews are a very valuable resource to the members of TUG.  I don't know if folks forget or just don't have the time to submit a review, but it is very helpful to the membership.

I was agreeing with you and I don't know if the CAPITAL LETTERS were aimed at me or what, but .......


----------



## skimble (Jun 7, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> I was agreeing with you and I don't know if the CAPITAL LETTERS were aimed at me or what, but .......



Nope, I know you agree with me.  We need more on this bandwagon to get it to roll.   I was adding emphasis.... TUG is for timeshare users, by timeshare users.  for us, by us... it's up to us-- as in the collaborative, to make it even better.


----------



## chewie (Jun 7, 2011)

skimble said:


> Nope, I know you agree with me.  We need more on this bandwagon to get it to roll.   I was adding emphasis.... TUG is for timeshare users, by timeshare users.  for us, by us... it's up to us-- as in the collaborative, to make it even better.



So instead of FUBU...TUBU?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 7, 2011)

*I was shocked no one else has jumped on the bandwagon yet in agreement / willingness*



skimble said:


> Nope, I know you agree with me.  We need more on this bandwagon to get it to roll.   I was adding emphasis.... TUG is for timeshare users, by timeshare users.  for us, by us... it's up to us-- as in the collaborative, to make it even better.



I can't believe we're the only two that sees the advantage to this.  I know that many times when I exchange, the resorts provide a map/layout at check-in.  Between ownerships and exchanges, this could gain ground pretty quickly with participation.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Wyndham site has all the resorts map online...i can bring them over...but there are copyright issues when its a large number of pictures like that


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 7, 2011)

*maps for resorts.*

I agree and have been getting, scanning and up loading resort maps for the past several years my self. 

But i am only one person of thousands that vacation every year. 

I think if there was a input section on the review form like the date of travel and date of review, etc that may increase the addition of unit number with reviews. 

Currently all it ask for is:

Resort Name 	
Location 	
RCI or II Code

Resort Rating

Date Of Visit 	mm/dd/yyyy
Review Introduction 	
Consider:

and the
Review.. 

sounds like another field to include unit number might be helpful. Plus with just asking you tend to remember for a couple on months after the vacation making it easier to put the info down..

justsaying


----------



## Greg G (Jun 7, 2011)

I always put down the unit number I stayed in and when available get a map of the resort and scan it in or provide a description of the unit numbering  for the reasons you mentioned.   Granted in many cases you don't have control over what unit number you get,  but when you have some control or know what unit you are getting or have been offered it helps.

Greg


----------



## abbekit (Jun 7, 2011)

I also always include my unit number in my reviews.  Also I take detailed photos of the unit and the view from the unit.  If they give me a resort map I scan it and post it in my photo album that I link to in my review (and list with my signature below)  I also take a photo of the building emergency evacuation diagram that they post on the inside of the front door of every unit and put that in my photo album.

I love having this information about resorts in advance so I can request a unit.

FYI, two good websites for hotels with this type of information are
www.oyster.com
www.room77.com


----------



## skimble (Jun 8, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The Wyndham site has all the resorts map online...i can bring them over...but there are copyright issues when its a large number of pictures like that



I cannot imagine a copyright issue.  It's not like there's a lucrative or slanderous use of the information provided in a map.  I think the information is part of the public record.  
If the map is on a website, by all means, we should include a link in the review section.


----------



## pranas (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree that resort maps would be useful but many timeshares that I have stayed at do not provide them for their guests.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think this is a terrific idea.  I find getting hold of a resort map before the trip incredibly useful.

Most of the Marriott resort maps are already here on TUG located in the Marriott Resort System forum and in the Marriott Timeshare FAQs sticky.  I don't know who took the time to compile this, but it is nice to have all in one place.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 8, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> I can't believe we're the only two that sees the advantage to this.  I know that many times when I exchange, the resorts provide a map/layout at check-in.  Between ownerships and exchanges, this could gain ground pretty quickly with participation.



Well, I certainly see the advantage and would love to contribute, but don't happen to own a scanner.  I don't believe that my public library has one either.


----------



## Mel (Jun 8, 2011)

skimble said:


> I cannot imagine a copyright issue.  It's not like there's a lucrative or slanderous use of the information provided in a map.  I think the information is part of the public record.
> If the map is on a website, by all means, we should include a link in the review section.


No, the information is not part of the public record, unless it comes from a public source.  A map provided to guests at the resort, or provided on the resort website belongs to the resort.  

The review area of this website is not a public place - it is open only to dues paying members.  One could argue that providing those maps (particularly those that are behind password restricted areas of websites, or scanned copies of those provided during your visit) is not within fair use, because the reviews are part of what drives people to join and pay dues here.

For those resorts that provide a map available to the general public on their website, a link to that map would be more appropriate (and would use their bandwidth too, not ours).  Perhaps for other resorts owners (who are more likely to know the right person to ask) could ask permission to post the maps online - either here or on their own website with a link.

Another possibility is to see if the declaration of condominiums is available online, as they may also include a map.  I know the amended declaration for Tropical Breeze does have such a map.


----------



## skimble (Jun 8, 2011)

tashamen said:


> Well, I certainly see the advantage and would love to contribute, but don't happen to own a scanner.  I don't believe that my public library has one either.



If you own a digital camera (most digital phones have them), you have a scanner.  Take a picture of the map.


----------



## skimble (Jun 8, 2011)

Mel said:


> No, the information is not part of the public record, unless it comes from a public source.  A map provided to guests at the resort, or provided on the resort website belongs to the resort.
> 
> The review area of this website is not a public place - it is open only to dues paying members.  One could argue that providing those maps (particularly those that are behind password restricted areas of websites, or scanned copies of those provided during your visit) is not within fair use, because the reviews are part of what drives people to join and pay dues here.
> 
> ...



Mel, I know you try to be the voice of reason.  But maps are on walls, on kiosks, and on emergency exit plans.  
(When I'm lost in a city or large place, I often take a picture of a map on my phone or camera... out of context, but a good tip for travelers.)   
I don't know the legality of this stuff...  if there's a legal issue, then why are we publishing some resort maps on TUG and not seeking to collect all?   Do we have signed waivers?  
Bandwidth for data... I'm not very knowledgeable about... it seems data and bandwidth are expanding and becoming more trivial every year as technology expands.  But likely, TUG is limited in the amount of data they can upload.  I don't think an extra 3500 pictures would overload the system though.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 8, 2011)

skimble said:


> If you own a digital camera (most digital phones have them), you have a scanner.  Take a picture of the map.



Well I don't have one of those either...


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it's a great idea and will do this in future reviews, when a map doesn't already exist.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 8, 2011)

skimble said:


> Whether you're an owner or an exchanger, having a map of the resort prior to your visit can be a valuable tool.
> There are tons of reasons why a resort map would/could be a fantastic TUGGER Tool:
> 1.  You could request or ward off a potentially uncomfortable unit location prior to checking in.
> 2.  You could request a specific unit based on your desired proximity to the tennis courts, or the laundry or whatever.
> ...



Where do you want them? I have copies for both our resorts ready to go.


----------



## skimble (Jun 10, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Where do you want them? I have copies for both our resorts ready to go.



That's all it takes... getting a few at a time from each person, from their home resorts.  
I don't know where they should go or how to get them posted.  Who moderates the reviews?  And, is there an easy way to email these pics to the moderator?  

I've tried embedding pictures into posts before.  It was a painstaking process where I had to open an account on some hosting website.  Emailing them to a moderator would be best.


----------



## abbekit (Jun 10, 2011)

Let me know and i'll email all that I have.  Or if there is an easy way to post them in one place in a forum I'll do that.  I agree though that embedding them in a post is a pain.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 10, 2011)

The DRI European Collection resort maps are in the DRI section at www.timesharetalk.co.uk

Access to resort maps is a good thing.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 11, 2011)

The Starwood forum has a sticky that has the resort maps.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 12, 2011)

*resort maps*

I believe there is now a upload feature on each resort review area for pictures etc.

log in and upload it via that feature would most likely be the best way to get resorts maps up. 

I usually scan them in at 72 dpi at 800 x ? (let you scanning software set that size) it make the picture large enough to see but not a bandwidth hog..

maybe one of the review mods will give clarification on this as well..

before i scan one i put in resort name in large black letters on map and date as they can change over time with additions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2011)

indeed you can simply upload pictures right to the resort review page now...its very simple and quick!

the size limitations are 600x450


----------



## skimble (Jun 16, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> indeed you can simply upload pictures right to the resort review page now...its very simple and quick!
> 
> the size limitations are 600x450



That's Awesome!  Thanks Brian!


----------



## akp (Jun 20, 2011)

*Love this idea!*

I will add resort maps to reviews from now on.  I haven't brought them home with me in the past but will do so for future reviews.

On the resort review page, there is the option to add resort images.  One of the image types is Map.

I tried to download the map for a resort I was looking at earlier tonight (Pono Kai) to my computer and then save it under the Pono Kai resort images, but the file was too large to upload.  

It would be nice if we had a link on the Resort page to the online version of the resort map rather than having to find a paper copy, digitize it, and then upload it to TUG.

Anita


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2011)

easy way to resize a photo using MSPAINT

on any windows computer...click start > run and in the run box type MSPAINT.

you can also right click the image in question, and choose "open with MSPAINT"

once open in paint, simply:

First Method

   1. Click the Image Menu at the top and select Stretch/Skew Image.
   2. Choose a percentage figure to resize the image. To avoid distortion, choose the same percentage for the horizontal and vertical stretch.
   3. Click OK.
   4. Once you have the desired size, click File, then Save or click Save As... to prevent overwriting the original image.


viola...yer done


----------



## abbekit (Jun 20, 2011)

I've started uploading mine to the Resort Images in the TUGS reviews.  I'm adding both the resort map (if I have one) and the floor plan layout that is posted on the back of the door inside the unit.  I'm not going to upload all my photos since I already have a link in my reviews (and here in  my signature) to my timeshare photos albums.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2011)

I just included a resort map with the other images I uploaded as part of my review of Glacier Wilderness Resort.  Waiting for them/it to be posted by the Mods.  Funny part of this is that resort map is drawn with a magic marker - looks like a kid drew it.  Low-tech, but it works!  

Dave


----------

